# Fake blood large quantity



## Johnny Nova (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all. I have a sink that runs blood with a pond pump. Works fine, but the blood doesn't look real. Have tried 3 different recipes over the last 3 years. They all have been too opaque. Need something that flows well, looks real and won't go bad for at least a couple of days.
Thanks,


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know which ones you've tried but here's a link that could help you out!

http://www.shades-of-night.com/painneck/blood.html


----------



## Johnny Nova (Oct 7, 2011)

I really did search the forums, and then found some links right after I posted. Ooops. Looks like I'm all set.


----------



## Johnny Nova (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Dark Angel 27. I found thishttp://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/fntbld_FountainBlood.html
Looks like exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

glad to help, and i expect you'll post the prop in the showroom along with some video. lol


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if fake blood, with food coloring of course will stain concrete?


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Pretty sure it will. I have yet to come across realistic looking fake blood (homemade or otherwise) that didn't stain.


----------

